# Twin Beau D - Nancy Dallaire Still Active ?



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

My pup is 16 weeks old. Sire is from twin beau D.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

SandyGold said:


> My pup is 16 weeks old. Sire is from twin beau D.


Thank you! I got in touch with her tonight.

Is your puppy's sire Sox or Opie? I think I remember you saying Sox.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

For sure Nancy is still breeding the Twin Beau D goldens


----------



## Just Ernie (Feb 2, 2016)

Ernie is a TwinBeau-D. I know she is still breeding. Beautiful dogs she creates!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> For sure Nancy is still breeding the Twin Beau D goldens


She has closed down her boarding kennel and grooming, and has downsized a lot. Sounds like most of her breeding is now done through co-ownership and stud service.

Nine years ago when I bought Brady, I am now kicking myself for not asking her to be a mentor and help me show him. During that time, she was having a hard time finishing her dogs because of knee surgeries etc.

Also, I was happy to know that Brady's sire is still alive and well.


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

cubbysan said:


> Thank you! I got in touch with her tonight.
> 
> Is your puppy's sire Sox or Opie? I think I remember you saying Sox.


His sire is Sox. This is a beautiful litter. My pup has huge paws. It will be interesting to see how big he grows!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A friend just had a litter sired by Opie.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> A friend just had a litter sired by Opie.


I'll PM you later. 

I am currently in touch with Nancy. Looking for more info on Opie. She was able to show me agility videos but would like to know how he moved in the conformation show ring. 

Love her excitement when she talks about her dogs. Thanks!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

SandyGold said:


> His sire is Sox. This is a beautiful litter. My pup has huge paws. It will be interesting to see how big he grows!


My Brady is a Sir/ Annie puppy, nine years old. Best dog you can ask for. Here in the Midwest, that style of dog is rare. Everybody falls in love with him, although now he is getting to be an old man with his white face. His picture is under my name on the left.

I remember the big paws too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> For sure Nancy is still breeding the Twin Beau D goldens


I got in touch with her. Sounds like they have downsized - no longer has her boarding and grooming.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I have seen Opie recently at a few agility shows. He flew over the obstacles like a pro and is a total love outside the ring. He is doing extremely well in varies performance events and has earned many new titles this year.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Lucky Penny said:


> I have seen Opie recently at a few agility shows. He flew over the obstacles like a pro and is a total love outside the ring. He is doing extremely well in varies performance events and has earned many new titles this year.


Thank you! Yes, Nancy sent me agility and field videos along with all his new titles. He really looks like he enjoys those venues.

I just love her dogs.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Love reading this! I'll be getting a Twin Beau D puppy in Feb, sired by Opie.


----------



## dearmschris (Aug 14, 2017)

Julie Timmons said:


> Love reading this! I'll be getting a Twin Beau D puppy in Feb, sired by Opie.


Does anyone have a website or contact info for Nancy at Twin Beau D?


----------



## Np_Goldens20 (Jun 17, 2021)

dearmschris said:


> Does anyone have a website or contact info for Nancy at Twin Beau D?


Unfortunately she is Not breeding anymore. We double checked when we lost our 12 year old golden this past year. She was from Twin Beau D… was the best most amazing dog you could ask for. We were so lucky


----------

